# Instinctive Response Training Blade Movement Clip's!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2008)

I do not believe that I have posted these before.

These three clip were shot in my Training Hall demonstrating some
basic solo blade movement. (carenza) 

The First Clip I am wielding a Ginunting.

[yt]QrYXgqSG6dw[/yt]

This Clip I am using two Kris knive's one long and one short.

[yt]6oIc_fWV_Yo&feature=related[/yt]

Finally in this one I am using a pinute.

[yt]iXj_qpUBmNA&feature=related[/yt]

Just fun solo movement good for practicing technique and getting in the groove!

The tools used in these clips all came from www.combativecustoms.com 
Bill simply is the finest training tool knife maker around!


----------

